
How to raise the next Mark Zuckerberg - iamchmod
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-raise-the-next-mark-zuckerberg-1462155391
======
jwingy
This reeks of forcing a parent's goals and ideals onto their children which in
the situations I've seen tend to never end that well. Encouraging them to do
what their genuinely interested in I think would probably lead to much happier
lives.

------
vorotato
Why would would you want to do that? What kind of shit parent would want their
child to be "other person" let alone Zuck. Even Zuckerberg would probably
(rightly) say, idk guys that's probably not a good idea.

